# Costume and makeup inspiration by Amanda Chapman



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

She's a brilliant artist with some AMAZING costume ideas!






31 Days of Halloween 2014


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow! She does stunning work!


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mad skills, wish I had a fraction


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's some beautiful work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:She is very talented, and I love her conception of the characters. I had never seen the Babadook done before, and I swear to you, here version of Grandpa Munster was spot on. Very impressive artist.


----------

